# Regular Season Game 50 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (19-30) vs. Utah Jazz(25-25)*​*Saturday, February 11, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​






vs.







*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*JAZZ*




































Palacio / McLeod / Kirilenko / Okur / Collins​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to Toyota Center Saturday when they play host to the Utah Jazz. Houston (19-30) will look to rebound from an 89-78 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers at home Wednesday. Utah (24-25) plays the Timberwolves at Target Center Friday before heading to Houston.
> 
> The Rockets will be in search of their fifth win in six tries Saturday and will be hosting a team playing a road back-to-back for the second time this week as the Lakers lost to the Mavericks in Dallas before defeating Houston Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I honestly have no idea how this game will turn out. Either team could get blown out, or it could be a really close game.

We (Jazz) are a tricky opponent. If you don't have 5 guys that can play solid defense on the floor at all times, then you're in for a bit of hurting.... that is, assuming we can knock down shots.

I guess we'll see what happens?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think we will win this one

tmac will get out of his shooting slump and go for 40


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It will indeed a close game, but I'd like to see the Rockets to nab this one.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

will keith bogans be active for this game?? and i would say this is a must win since its a home game


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ak47 is containing t-mac pretty well


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

even at home, rox are getting ****ed by refs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rafer is filling up the box score rather nicely, 6 asts already

tmac is making shots

and chuck hayes is getting minutes.



merry christmas!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Keith Bogans in the HOUSE tonight. Four points in less than 2 minutes!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Bogans baby! This man is a hustler


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Man, if only rockets can play like this everygame....


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

jazz should double team Yao.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

They are doubling him, but it's coming late. That sometimes works, since he takes so long for his moves, and you don't want to hurl the help at him early because he's such a good passer.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I told you guys Bogans is here to stay. In other news Swift was late for another practice and was placed on the inactive list. Makes me think him and DA are the package Houston is offering other teams.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's funny, Swift and DA were the two guys most of us were least excited about relative to their hype.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> It's funny, Swift and DA were the two guys most of us were least excited about relative to their hype.


 DA also stated that he would be going to a contending team or atleast one with better playoff positioning... which "contending" teams are going to want Swift and DA? Lakers maybe, but their record isn't going to be better than the Rockets by the end of the season.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> DA also stated that he would be going to a contending team or atleast one with better playoff positioning... which "contending" teams are going to want Swift and DA? Lakers maybe, but their record isn't going to be better than the Rockets by the end of the season.


But who do we want from the lakers? walton? cook?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> But who do we want from the lakers? walton? cook?


 It's really not about who we want right now, these two guys trade value has never been lower. I would trade them to the Nets for Jason Collins in a heartbeat. 

Yao just took a nasty spill, something you have to expect when playing Utah.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LOL @ T-Mac winking to the camera...haha.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> But who do we want from the lakers? walton? cook?


I doubt they will trade Walton


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's really not about who we want right now, these two guys trade value has never been lower. I would trade them to the Nets for Jason Collins in a heartbeat.
> 
> Yao just took a nasty spill, something you have to expect when playing Utah.



Haha, i guess the nets would be given us RJ for swift now huh


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> LOL @ T-Mac winking to the camera...haha.


He's happy DA is gone :wink:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i think the shining point these past few weeks has been Skip being able to control the floor and hes putting up good numbers on a decent shooting percentage


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Deke is filling in for Yao very well


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao is back to officially averaging 20/9 after this game (he dipped below 20 coming in)


and alston, 8/12/5 so far. I'll take it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> yao is back to officially averaging 20/9 after this game (he dipped below 20 coming in)
> 
> 
> and alston, 8/12/5 so far. I'll take it


Yao and alston have been our most consistent players in the past 5-6 games.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao wasn't playing much defense this game, though, after he got those two fouls in the first quarter. Just shows that you can't rely blocks and assists numbers -- he had 2 blocks and 0 assists, but played poor defense and passed the ball well.

Alston is looking comfortable, and Wesley refuses to lie still in the grave.

Good game from T-Mac, though the numbers don't show it. Player of the game as usual.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I think Yao played a fine defensive game. THe Jazz scored mostly from fast breaks and outside shots. I have honestly never seen a big man blow up on Yao. The Rockets just own the paint.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

nahs, remember yao being controlled last year in the playoffs by karl malone? dude played yao like a toy


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yao controlling the paint and rafer controlling the floor things are looking on track :banana: and as for T-Mac well he'll be back soon enough


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> nahs, remember yao being controlled last year in the playoffs by karl malone? dude played yao like a toy


That was two years ago. Karl Malone is a sly veteran, pulled the chair under Yao at least twice a game. What a dog. Thank God he never got his championship. Thank the Pistons too.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jamez52637 said:


> But who do we want from the lakers? walton? cook?


if cook is going to keep shooting like he did against us the other day, he'd be a great big man to come in off the bench and spread the floor for yao.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yao is back to officially averaging 20/9 after this game (he dipped below 20 coming in)
> 
> 
> and alston, 8/12/5 so far. I'll take it


 I hope he stays at 20/9 consistenly. Otherwise I'll have to change my sig a lot.

And hopefully, he'll get to 20/10.


----------

